# Size 8.5 boots on a 25.8mm wide board????



## limeoasis (Dec 24, 2011)

Wud a size 8.5 boot be too small for mid wide board (25.8mm)?


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

conventionally yes. unconventionally, if want to ride that way go right ahead 

its really your feet that matter not the boot. Your feet should at least span edge to edge at the inserts, best if they hang over a little bit. This is so you can apply adequate torque to controll the board. that beeing said if you have abnormally small feet you shoud still get a board with a waist and length appropriate for your wieght.


----------



## limeoasis (Dec 24, 2011)

Riley212 said:


> conventionally yes. unconventionally, if want to ride that way go right ahead
> 
> its really your feet that matter not the boot. Your feet should at least span edge to edge at the inserts, best if they hang over a little bit. This is so you can apply adequate torque to controll the board. that beeing said if you have abnormally small feet you shoud still get a board with a waist and length appropriate for your wieght.


hey thanks for the reply, i tried what you suggested. i placed my bare foot at the inserts, and they fit flush at the width of the board. no over hang for my bare foot though =S ,


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

The answer is yes. With no exception.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Extremo said:


> The answer is yes. With no exception.


This.


10char.


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

I ride a 258 width board with 7.5 length feet.

Works fine for me.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

@Irahi how?????


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

I lay down on it on my stomach and paddle with my hands, obviously.


----------

